# Mini DisplayPort vers HDMI sans le son



## yolepro (29 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais brancher mon macbook pro sur ma TV HD et donc j'ai trouvé ce type d'adaptateur :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13879/adaptateur-mini-displayport-vers-hdmi.html

Par contre il est ecrit que la prise ne transmet pas le son?

Comment est ce possible? Je fais comment moi pour mettre un film sur ma TV HD si le son ne transite pas dans mon HDMI?

Merci pour vos retours.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------

Bon je me reréponds 

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/cable-mini-display-port-vers-hdmi-273088.html

Ca n'est pas possible directement avec la norme mini-DisplayPort... ca la fou mal quand même obligé d'utiliser la sortie optique pour brancher sur la TV (pourvu que la TV le prévoit...).


----------



## yolepro (30 Avril 2010)

Je me rereréponds vu que le sujet ne semble pas passionner les foules.

Il existe une prise spéciale qui permet de grouper le port Mini Displayport Et le port S/P-DIF ensemble vers une prise HDMI :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15243/adaptateur-mini-displayport-toslink-audio-vers-hdmi.html

Par contre, je n'arrive pas à connaitre les caractéristiques de la carte son du Macbook pro et plus précisément ce qui sort comme son sur la sortie audio : DTS 2.0, DTS 5.1... impossible d'avoir plus d'info sur le sujet.

Quelqu'un peut me dire?


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2010)

Ce qui sort ne dépend pas de la carte son du Mac mais de la source de la video.

Si tu as un DVDVideo ou un fichier video (film acheté sur l'iTunes Store par exemple) avec bande son 5:1 alors tu auras du 5:1. Sinon ce sera juste de la stéréo

Quant au miniDisplayPort, sur les tous derniers MacBooks Pro, il passe également le son et l'adaptateur miniDisplayPort vers HDMI de DrBott est compatible et récupère bien le son sans avoir à brancher le cable son sur la sortie son optique du MacBook.
(mais ça ne concerne QUE les tous derniers Macbook Pro 15" et 17")


----------



## yolepro (30 Avril 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce qui sort ne dépend pas de la carte son du Mac mais de la source de la video.
> 
> Si tu as un DVDVideo ou un fichier video (film acheté sur l'iTunes Store par exemple) avec bande son 5:1 alors tu auras du 5:1. Sinon ce sera juste de la stéréo
> 
> ...



Qu'entends tu par les tous dernier Macbook pro?

J'ai un Macbook pro 15" acheté dernierement (celui à 1548) est qu'il a cette possibilité? (il me reste un jour pour le changer...).


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2010)

Je parle des MacBookPro sortis en avril... ceux qui ont 2 cartes graphiques et qui switchent d'une carte graphique à l'autre automatiquement.

Regarde cette News de MacG
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/150941/nouveaux-macbook-pro-le-son-passe-par-le-mini-displayport


----------



## yolepro (30 Avril 2010)

Voici le macbook que j'ai acheté ... 

http://www.fnac.com/Apple-MacBook-P...ID=48966&Fr=0&To=0&Nu=6&from=1&Mn=-1&Ra=-5000

Est ce qu'il faut que je le change pour celui ci ? :

http://www.fnac.com/Apple-MacBook-P...ID=48966&Fr=0&To=0&Nu=1&from=1&Mn=-1&Ra=-5000


----------



## yolepro (17 Mai 2010)

BOn juste pour dire que j'ai finalement echanger mon ancien macbook pro c2d pour une nouveau i5 et je n'en suis vraiment pas mécontent, d'autant plus qu'ils se sont planté dans la facture (merci la fnac ).

Je n'ai pas encore testé le mini displayPort par contre pour valider que cela marche.

Je vous tiendrais au courant quand ca sera fait.


----------

